# Pickled garlic using jalapeno wine



## gird123 (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.gourmetgarlicgardens.com/pickle.htm

I use a variation of the above recipe. I make these once or twice a year with costco garlic. First time with jalapeno wine. Not sure how it will turn out. I will wait a month before sampling

Pickled Garlic: 
2.5 lbs large garlic They are pre-peeled, so all i do is cut of the root part.
3.5 cups white vinegar 
1.5 cup dry white wine (jalapeno)
1.5 tbsp pickling salt 
1.5 tbsp granulated sugar 
1 tbsp dried oregano 
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp dill
5 dried whole chili peppers ( I used 12 jalapenos / 2 per jar )
6 3/4 pint jars

Have a Merry Christmas,

Nate


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

That sounds pretty good. How soon before the garlic is ready to eat? You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gird123 (Dec 20, 2010)

About a month.


----------

